# Random V82 with Tivo Mini on Bridge



## jmac5032 (Jun 11, 2015)

I am hoping someone can help me out with this problem. This is my first Tivo set up and first attempt at a bridge network. 
I have the Tivo Roamio Plus connected to the main router via ethernet. My router is an Asus RT-N66U. 

I have 2 Mini's. One is connected via the MOCA network which works flawlessly. The mini in question is connected via bridge setup from a TP LINK WR702N. I have the IP address set to static on both the TP Link and the Asus Router for the TP Link but not for the Mini. For the most part the Mini seems to work fairly well but almost always after an hour or so I get a V82. "Live TV not found" There is a temporary problem displaying live TV from the DVR "The message recommends pressing the live tv button to restore the signal. When I do that the mini attempts to find a tuner. Sometimes it comes back and sometimes it never does. When I check the internet status to the Mini it always says it is connected. I can reconnect to the Tivo network and it runs through the process with no issues. I am at a complete loss. The TP Link is about 25-30 feet away from the router with really no wall blocking it besides the kitchen wall the tv and the router are mounted on. 

Is there maybe something I can try with the confuguration?

I do not have an option to connect the Mini to cat5 or coax.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

jmac5032 said:


> I am hoping someone can help me out with this problem. This is my first Tivo set up and first attempt at a bridge network.
> I have the Tivo Roamio Plus connected to the main router via ethernet. My router is an Asus RT-N66U.
> 
> I have 2 Mini's. One is connected via the MOCA network which works flawlessly. The mini in question is connected via bridge setup from a TP LINK WR702N. I have the IP address set to static on both the TP Link and the Asus Router for the TP Link but not for the Mini. For the most part the Mini seems to work fairly well but almost always after an hour or so I get a V82. "Live TV not found" There is a temporary problem displaying live TV from the DVR "The message recommends pressing the live tv button to restore the signal. When I do that the mini attempts to find a tuner. Sometimes it comes back and sometimes it never does. When I check the internet status to the Mini it always says it is connected. I can reconnect to the Tivo network and it runs through the process with no issues. I am at a complete loss. The TP Link is about 25-30 feet away from the router with really no wall blocking it besides the kitchen wall the tv and the router are mounted on.
> ...


Hi,
I would suspect that because you seem to be able to stream for approximately an hour before things go south, that that tiny little TP link device might be over heating which possibly impeades or interferes with the throughput to your mini. While it still may pass sufficient data to connect to the internet and Tivo, it chokes when doing sustained streaming. Many wireless usb adapters seem to overheat and fail in a similar fashion.
You might try repositioning the TP link to avoid any additional heat source or add ventilation as best as you can and see if there is any improvement. Other than that, another type of media bridge might have to be considered.


----------



## jmac5032 (Jun 11, 2015)

fcfc2 said:


> Hi,
> I would suspect that because you seem to be able to stream for approximately an hour before things go south, that that tiny little TP link device might be over heating which possibly impeades or interferes with the throughput to your mini. While it still may pass sufficient data to connect to the internet and Tivo, it chokes when doing sustained streaming. Many wireless usb adapters seem to overheat and fail in a similar fashion.
> You might try repositioning the TP link to avoid any additional heat source or add ventilation as best as you can and see if there is any improvement. Other than that, another type of media bridge might have to be considered.


Good to know. I might buy that entirely as the issue but often for example I can simply turn on the tv and attempt to watch live tv and I have the same issue. Only after I randomly switch back and forth from guide to channel do I see the Tivo Mini look for a new tuner and then it starts working. A few weekends ago, the Mini streamed a full HD movie for 1.5 hours on HBO with no issues.

I initially suspected that maybe it had to do with the bridge router disconnecting the Mini or an IP renewal but I cant seem to confirm that either.


----------



## jmac5032 (Jun 11, 2015)

**UPDATE**
I went ahead and took a shot with trying the Powerline kit below and it worked! I am getting a great picture with absolutely no issues whatsoever going on 2 full days now. I am getting 100 MBPS with this kit. 

TP-LINK TL-PA4010KIT AV500 Nano Powerline Adapter Starter Kit, up to 500Mbps


----------



## win101 (Sep 15, 2015)

I didn't have this issue of "connection lost" for a while, however I started to get it more often now.I also know that I didn't have so many things connected to my network router as i have now (5 hardwire / 4 wireless ). I tried to isolate the program with "Powerline adapter" I recently tested my connection with a TP-LINK TL-PA2010KIT up to 200Mbps and my viewing was choppy and but steady (no connection lost) .My internet speed is 50/50 Mbps. I ordered the next step up TP-LINK TL-PA4026 KIT AV500, I will test this out and let you guys know. I am doing this from router-to- powerline/wall -to- powerline/wall-to- mini tivo. NO POWERSTRIP OR ANY ADDONS / WALL TO WALL CONNECTION. I think the problem is a internet speed fluctuation from the router.


----------

